# Creating a Prepper Group: How To Assess Family Members During a Crisis



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What Hats Will You Need to Wear During a Crisis?

Much of this depends on your role and position in the family. Are you the Dad or the Mom? What kinds of things does your family depend on you to do as the normal course of your daily routine? What special skills do you have? What special needs (medical, psychological, physical limitations, etc.) do your family members have?

Therefore, we have a few steps to begin with.

First you must assess yourself and your capabilities.
Secondly you must consider each and every member of your family, assessing their strengths and limitations realistically.
All of this is taking one thing for granted that needs mention: this article is assuming you are the "bedrock," a stable family member that the others will rely upon.

But is that the case?

Be True to Yourself

Now is the time to identify your own weaknesses and limitations. Be honest! As Shakespeare eloquently phrased it, "To thine own self be true." Be honest: identify your physical and emotional limitations. Guess what?

You may read this article and realize you are "not the one" the family will rely upon&#8230;so bring these words to the family member who will be the bedrock!

Be the facilitator of information. Be someone who is in on making the plan! This is part of being a team: make a role for yourself and stick to it. You don't have to be the leader in order to take a leadership role in certain things, such as planning and organizing. You may begin the assessment to have another member of the family finish it up. Does this mean you're finished? Absolutely not! You then become the backup: the one they'll depend on if the primary leader "goes down," so to speak.

You need to initiate group discussions on this topic with your family. Few and far in between are the families where one person does everything for a whole multitude of family members. Your family has many things to identify: special medical needs and special medications; emotional stability; "history" of performance under pressure. Knowing these basics, for example, will help you later on when the pressure is higher and the stressful conditions have arisen.

Assessing your Family Members During a Crisis | Ready Nutrition


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am the Matriarch, the planner, in charge of the food, cooking and preserving, principal of the schooling, all inventory (food, ammo, animals needs), design of out buildings, head of security and safety. General repairs, vehicle maintenance, organization of tools, food, supplies. 80% of the first aid for the humans, all first aid for the animals. In other words jack of all trades and master of none, except gardening


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Auntie, ya had me at Matriarch  Ralphie has a weakness for strong-willed women who know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## prepper (Dec 20, 2015)

should all family members be assigned a certain task or is it better to do things as a whole group, or smaller groups? How would convince people in the family that prepping is a right thing to do?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm taking my weapons, ammo, and all my food, and moving in with Auntie. (don't worry I'll live in one of those outbuildings)


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I read that and it really starts to make one think. I have family that is not on board and some are. The ones that are on board, are physically unable to do much. The other can do thing, but dont know how much they would listen to other. Being family it couls get very heated quickly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have family that is not on board with prepping. I can assure you of this, if they come scrambling to me after SHTF wanting to share my supplies and protection It'll be my way or the highway. If any of them disagree with how I run things they can hit the road and fend for themselves.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, ya know the old saying.. you can pick your friends but not your family


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I have family that is not on board with prepping. I can assure you of this, if they come scrambling to me after SHTF wanting to share my supplies and protection It'll be my way or the highway. If any of them disagree with how I run things they can hit the road and fend for themselves.


I agree with this attitude... A community needs people that can cut and stack wood, carry water, etc... I can train a person to clean a deer or a rabbit.... I do not have a problem providing a meal.. but as the good book says

2 Thessalonians 3:10 ....."The one who is unwilling to work shall not eat."

and if I am providing the shelter, security, food, water... then the GUEST will be providing something


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's just me and the wife we both are disabled , but we do our best and take care of each other . and my dog { Kelly } can't fore get her she is my left hand . So we have put up , saved up, stored up , everything we can at this point in time . we are doing more after the first of the year . No one is really ready for "TSHTF " I think . We just do the best we can .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

prepper said:


> should all family members be assigned a certain task or is it better to do things as a whole group, or smaller groups? How would convince people in the family that prepping is a right thing to do?


I didn't convince them I just suggested that they follow up what they see on the news and see
what is real. Didn't take long for them to start wondering what was real. 
Just few google searches and they were saying,,"What the,,," sort of like planting a seed.

In no time they began to realize things they never saw before. No one likes to be convinced of something. 
Show them the path and let them convince themselves.

"A man changed against his will is of the same option still" Zig Ziggler


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Long ago I stopped trying to convince others that they need to adopt a "prepared lifestyle". It ain't for everybody...

I guess I look at it this way...I'll always be guaranteed a fresh supply of heads to be severed and placed atop the finest handcrafted Pikes in the world! :icon_smile:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm taking my weapons, ammo, and all my food, and moving in with Auntie. (don't worry I'll live in one of those outbuildings)


Right there with ya Moonshine. Right there with ya.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

An old Zen saying goes, "When the student is ready, the teacher will appear".


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I read that and it really starts to make one think. I have family that is not on board and some are. The ones that are on board, are physically unable to do much. The other can do thing, but dont know how much they would listen to other. Being family it couls get very heated quickly.


Shoot one the others will listen after that!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Auntie, ya had me at Matriarch  Ralphie has a weakness for strong-willed women who know what the hell they're doing.


Seriously. My idea of a female role model is Sigourney Weaver duct-taping a machinegun to a flame thrower, right before she charges into the bowels of hell for her little girl. Not Hillary Clinton.

My wife doesn't have a flamethrower, but it's only because I haven't built her one yet.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

But back to the original topic....

If you have family that isn't onboard with the whole survivalist thing, that's okay. You get to tell them_ I toldja so_ when the world ends and they finally see your wisdom. What is important is that you know what they need to do to survive. As the senior prepper for your tribe, it will fall to you to organize your people. You and your family/friends that did buy-in to the whole prepping thing. You and your knowledge will make you the obvious choice to guide your people. you will me management, and the unbelievers will be the minions.

It's good to be the king, but a lotta work really.


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

This really makes me think. My biggest issue at the moment is that I have elderly parents that we would become responsible for, although my dad still chops wood every day like a pro. 

I'm basically the only one in my family that takes the idea of preparedness seriously, there is work to be done!


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

We are a squad. I've assigned each of my family members a primary, secondary and tertiary role. Each one knows what to do in regards to weapons, logistics, comms, morale, etc.. I also have a potential new member of the family, an Army Reserve Combat Medic. If he passes muster, he's in.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why on earth would I ver want to ass-es a family member??????


----------

